# Is a nitrate free tank possible? And will this stop algae?



## all african baby (Sep 11, 2014)

Hi,

I need some expert advice on nitrate reactors please 

I have a 55 gallon all male peacock tank with external filter. The tank is fully cycled with 0 ammonia, 0 nitrite and I keep Nitrate below 10ppm by weekly filter cleaning, weekly vacuuming of sand, and 2 x 80% PWC every week. I do not over feed my fish all food is eaten in less than 2 minutes, fed once a day. I only have 5 peacocks in the tank and am adding 3 more soon.

I am concerned about the massive amount of water changes not being the best thing for my fish. I would prefer to change 50% PWC once per week. I have lots of white ocean rock in the tank and like the pristine look of an algae free tank. If I reduce nitrates to close to zero with my lighting only on 4-6 hrs per day will this prevent rapid algae growth?

Which nitrate reactor is best (I have purigen in my filter but has not reduced formation of nitrates greatly since I added it?). Should I put an anaerobic reactor of sulphur or biopellets on a trickle feed coming off a t-piece from my canister outflow pipe?? Will this solve my problem???

Anyone have success with an easy to maintain nitrate reactor???? Please help any reactor enthuisast :thumb:


----------



## Kanorin (Apr 8, 2008)

> I am concerned about the massive amount of water changes not being the best thing for my fish.


I don't know about nitrate reactors, but I wouldn't be concerned about the above statement. The fish should be fine. I think the bigger issue is that you may find it to be too much labor to do 2x 80% WC per week.


----------



## OllieNZ (Apr 18, 2014)

Add some floating or emergent plants these will mop up excess nitrate and block some of the light. Algae requires so little nutrients to survive that starving it is impractical.


----------



## nodima (Oct 3, 2002)

Your expectations are going to be tough to manage, without significant effort. Water changes, and frequent removal and cleaning/bleaching of your rocks will be necessary to provide that "pristine" look you like.


----------



## johnnyblade (May 30, 2013)

Why use a nitrate reactor when you can stuff a bag full of phosphate remover and be done with it. If you want zero nitrates not sure if that's possible because once you feed your fish you start the nitrates up. Does your city have nitrates in the water?? Do you know the bio load of your fish that produced the nitrate? Lights play a factor too. You're not running a reef tank so a 10 PPM nitrate level is perfect, You shouldn't get an algae bloom with your levels.


----------

